# GÓC CÔNG NGHỆ > Tin tức công nghệ > Các sản phẩm mới > Tư vấn - Thị trường >  Mua máy tính miến phí HDD2 SamSung, DDR2 2 1GB - tại sao không?

## hoanggiang212

Từ ngày 05/11/07 tới hết ngày 25/12/07, học sinh, sinh viên và các thầy cô giáo đến với Đăng Khoa có cơ hội được tham gia chương trình *“Khuyến mãi đặc biệt nhân dịp 20/11”* với nội dung cụ thể như sau:
*Miễn phí Ổ cứng* *SAMSUNG 80 GB tương đương 800.000đ* khi mua máy tính trọn bộ (bao gồm cả loa, ổ quang, màn hình)*Miễn phí RAM ADATA 1 GB tương đương 500.000đ*khi mua bộ máy tính không bao gồm màn hình, loa hoặc ổ quang*Mua laptop dưới 1.200$*-Tặng 01 bộ bàn phím & chuột không dây của Logitech trị giá 45$
-Phần mềm diệt virus Bitdefender và một số thẻ ưu đãi khác
*Mua laptop trên1.200$*- Tặng 01 bộ bàn phím & chuột không dây của Logitech trị giá 45$
- 01 đế tản nhiệt trị giá 15$
- Phần mềm diệt virus Bitdefender và một số thẻ ưu đãi khác
Thông tin chi tiết xin mời truy cập website: www.Dangkhoa.vn
Hoặc có thể hỏi đáp trực tiếp tại đây!

Luôn đứng về phía khách hàng, hướng về khách hàng là tiêu chí hàng đầu của Đăng Khoa trong việc đưa ra những chương trình khuyến mãi. Kính mời quý khách đến với Đăng Khoa đặc biệt trong tháng này để hưởng những chương trình khuyến mãi vô cùng hấp dẫn của chúng tôi!

*ĐĂNG KHOA IT PLAZA - 29 Ngọc Khánh, Hà Nội
Bảo hành cả niềm tin*

----------


## hoahongden



----------


## skyxd88

Hình ảnh sản phẩm ổ cứng Samsung 80GB, SATA 2, cache 8MB, hàng chính hãng

----------


## anhhailua

Chả ai quan tâm đến chương trình này hay sao ấy nhỉ? Cũng hấp dẫn đó chứ

----------


## nongdanseo

> Chả ai quan tâm đến chương trình này hay sao ấy nhỉ? Cũng hấp dẫn đó chứ


Bên cạnh chương trình Mua máy tính - miễn phí ổ cứng (hiện đang là hotest của chúng tôi), Đăng khoa IT Plaza còn có rất nhiều chương trình khuyến mãi khác, cực kỳ hấp dẫn và dành cho nhiều đối tượng khách hàng đến với Đăng Khoa.

Thông tin chi tiết vui lòng truy cập: www.Dangkhoa.vn

Chúng tôi Rất hân hạnh được đón tiếp quý khách!

----------


## nhumotcongio

Mà sao ở forum thì hình ảnh RAM màu đỏ,c ái thì màu xanh là sao? Tớ chẳng rành mấy cái ề công ngệ lắm, ai giải thích nhờ với...

Dốt nhưng được cái ham học hỏi [IMG]data:image/png;base64,iVBORw0KGgoAAAANSUhEUgAAAAEAAAABAQMAAAA  l21bKAAAAA1BMVEXh5PJm+yKVAAAAAXRSTlMAQObYZgAAAApJR  EFUCNdjYAAAAAIAAeIhvDMAAAAASUVORK5CYII=[/IMG]

----------


## khamnamkhoa

Lâu trả lời thía??????

----------


## teenddeem

Tất cả vì lợi ích khách hàng, Đăng Khoa quyết định lựa chọn sản phẩm khuyến mãi là DDR2 ADATA - heat- sink 1GB Loại có đế tản nhiệt (màu đỏ)

Hấp dẫn đó chứ??? 
​

----------


## atdzvl12

cái này chỉ áp dụng khi mua trọn bộ ha?

----------


## duancanhotp

> cái này chỉ áp dụng khi mua trọn bộ ha?


Nếu quý khách mua trọn bộ (bao gồm màn hình, loa, ổ quang) - nhận khuyến mãi là Miễn Phí ổ cứng Sam sung 80GB (tương đương 800.000 đ)

Nếu quý khách mua không trọn bộ (không bao gồm màn hình, loa hoặc ổ quang) - nhận khuyến mãi là RAM ADATA 1GB (tương đương với 500.000 đ)


Thông tin chi tiết về thể lệ chương trình vui lòng truy cập website: www.Dangkhoa.vn

----------

